# 1990 Jeep Cherokee Fuse Box ???



## ncik_coughlan (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a 1990 Jeep Cherokee 4.0 
When i turn on the headlights they work fine but neither the dash lights or my tail lights come on. Im guessing they are both on one fuse?? Where is the fuse box?? Ive had a good look under the dash and there are collections of wires all over the place. Can anyone tell me where to look? 
When i find the fusebox, how do I know which fuse to change?
Please help so that I can drive at night again!


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

The taillights are normally on a 15 or 20 amp fuse, and the instruments have a 5 or 7 amp fuse fed from the first. The fuse block may have only numbers to ID the fuse applications, therefore you may need to consult the manual for the legend of what's what. If there is a cover over the fuse block, look at the inside side of it for the information. 
If you replace the fuse and it blows again, look for the remains of a trailer light connector or some dangling wires that went to it.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/15/3e/43/0900823d80153e43.jsp

JamesO


----------



## jimd2p (May 22, 2005)

Jeep likes to hide their fuse blocks behind the glove box. If you don't see it up under the driver side of the dash, look there.

I would bet money that the problem is the headlight switch itself. Different circuits are built into that one switch. It is highly unlikely that two fuses are blown. I have done many of these types of repairs on various vehicles.


----------



## ncik_coughlan (Jun 8, 2005)

*Thanks for the link... Cant figure the fuses out though...*

Im pretty sure it is the fuses - I live in Calgary and it hasnt stopped raining for over a week until just now. I think the damp weather caused a fault somewhere on the line which has made the fuses go.
Can anyone help me locate the correct fuses to change?


----------

